# Triphala experiences?



## Konnor (Jun 10, 2010)

I know this is very much individual, but I was curious to know of people's longer term experiences with Triphala.

For me I have issues with constipation, gas, bloating, loss of appetite, fullness, left and right abdominal cramps, foul smelling and undigested food in stools among others.

I've been taking Triphala for about 2 weeks and noticed an immediate improvement in bowel movements which was comfortable for a week or so. Things then started to slow up a bit although still better than previously, however I've since developed horrible acid reflux, which wasn't a prominent issue before. The sort of reflux where you no longer have to clean your teeth as the acid and metallic taste is swishing round your mouth.

Did anyone else experience this reaction and is it something that might pass? I'd be reluctant to lose the benefits of moving the bowels but the reflux is just as bad. There is only positive things about triphala on the web so I'm struggling to understand this reaction.

At the moment I'm only diagnosed with IBS. I've sent off for a H Pyori test and suspect SIBO based on my intolerance to many supplements such as probiotics.

Any similar experiences?

Many thanks


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--i had the same problem with triphala.

i first tried it many years ago and it did work for a while for me but then it stopped working. i tried it again about a year later--hoping that after taking some time off from it, it would start working again--but by that time i had developed acid reflux and oh yes it sure did make my reflux worse (plus it still didn't work anymore). the reflux was horrible. i looked triphala up online again and found that it has a LOT of vitamin c in it so i think--at least in my case--that the vit c is the culprit.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I take triphala nightly and have not experienced this side effect.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

it didn't bother me at all til i developed reflux. now i have to avoid anything acidic (among other things)


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

annie7 said:


> oh yes--i had the same problem with triphala.
> 
> i first tried it many years ago and it did work for a while for me but then it stopped working. i tried it again about a year later--hoping that after taking some time off from it, it would start working again--but by that time i had developed acid reflux and oh yes it sure did make my reflux worse (plus it still didn't work anymore). the reflux was horrible. i looked triphala up online again and found that it has a LOT of vitamin c in it so i think--at least in my case--that the vit c is the culprit.


Did not work forever for me too. I did not get acid reflux because of it though. It think its the sour/citrus??? component of triphala, gooseberries, that could have caused your reflux.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

triphala did not cause my acid reflux. i developed reflux several years after i'd stopped taking triphala the first time. so by the time i tried triphala again, i already had developed reflux. taking triphala then just increased my reflux symptoms.

yes there's a lot of citrus, acidic things, and vitamin c in triphala.


----------



## Anna Cox (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Konnor,

I came across your post doing some research and you sound like me 6 months ago. I have had IBS-C for 8 years and after what seems like a lifetime of research, am finally seeing improvements. I too reacted to probiotics when i first started taking them and they had little beneficial effect initially. I have been tested for SIBO, which came up negative. Anyways, to cut to the chase - lack of good bacteria is the issue, but probiotics (even the really expensive high potency ones) just aren't enough to re-populate a gut that is this screwed up.

the (very basic version of the) science:

the good bacteria produce acid and thrive in an acid environment. to few good bacteria raise the ph of the colon (make it more alkaline). the ideal colon ph is around 6.5 (mine was 8.4!). an elevated ph has 2 effects - it slows peristalsis and causes more water to be absorbed by the body, dehydrating the stool - both lead to constipation.

and here's what to do about it:

Start eating LOADS of fermented foods. You will probably react horribly for the first weeks or so, that's normal, just stick with it. I currently eat a big bowl of home made sauerkraut, fermented buckwheat for breakfast, 500ml kefir water and 500ml kombucha every day! If you want more info how how to make this stuff then let me know. Also, a really good book to read is Nourishing Traditions by Sally Fallon. I don't even bother taking probiotic supplements because I think they're a waste of money.

If you're still unsure then go to a nutritionist and have a bacteria profile stool test done that includes stool ph - if its out of whack, then give the fermented foods a go.

let me know if it helps.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

What a great post, Anna. I make rejuvelac at home and am going to start taking it daily. Thanks!


----------

